# Post pics of yourself



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

Why? Because it's fun. I randomly decided to make this board because I like putting faces to the people I talk to. So everyone participate and laugh at eachother. It's the only decent thing to do.

Okay this is the most recent pic I have of myself and i hate it because I'm makeup deprived but you'll all survive.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 24, 2006)

I can't, I'll crack every screen so I'll post this


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Oct 24, 2006)

*Yes my nose resembles the male anatomy*

Here is me off to work, I would show you my plumbers crack but its not really G rated


----------



## bredli84 (Oct 24, 2006)

*me*

im makeup deprived too


----------



## Lucas (Oct 24, 2006)

Hey JandC, what happened to your nose?? I think its a little misplaced


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 24, 2006)

Lol

yep learnt how to use a computer last year


----------



## darkangel (Oct 24, 2006)

lol! you r very photogenic JandC


----------



## bredli84 (Oct 24, 2006)

great pic lucas


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

DAMN YOU ALL. 
You've ruined it.
But I must say that I want to get into J&C's pants. Bad.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks, want more?


----------



## bredli84 (Oct 24, 2006)

join the cue, horsy


----------



## Lucas (Oct 24, 2006)

Horsey, if I had any pics I'd post em. Til then, I'm 6'4 and a personal trainer...use you imagination :lol:


----------



## jeramie85 (Oct 24, 2006)

uhhh best pic of me well part of me anyway




http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c53/phear8me/BGBody2.jpg


----------



## mitchyj (Oct 24, 2006)

this is me after i shaved me head


----------



## bredli84 (Oct 24, 2006)

Lucas said:


> Horsey, if I had any pics I'd post em. Til then, I'm 6'4 and a personal trainer...use you imagination :lol:



you too? small world hey.


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

> Horsey, if I had any pics I'd post em. Til then, I'm 6'4 and a personal trainer...use you imagination



Oh believe me I will.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 24, 2006)

bredli84 said:


> you too? small world hey.



hahaha. Isn't it.


----------



## jeramie85 (Oct 24, 2006)

ill post a proper pic 
when i find one

unless you want a picture of me from behind bending down putting the new manifold in my valiant


----------



## mitchyj (Oct 24, 2006)

while everyones showing pics of there diamonds heres mine finishin off a mouse


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

As much as i'd love you see your **** Jeramie, that's not the point of the board.
Though both yours and J&C's ****cracks would set the girls wild I'm sure.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 24, 2006)

Not just the girls


----------



## jeramie85 (Oct 24, 2006)

haha


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

> Not just the girls



Oh of course, my mistake.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 24, 2006)

Horsy said:


> Oh of course, my mistake.



Haha, well MrBredli is a METROSEXUAL snake after all


----------



## da_donkey (Oct 24, 2006)

Ok here is one of me last week down at the beach


----------



## Lucas (Oct 24, 2006)

hahaha, da donkey is da god father


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh you're so sexy Donkey. Come over to my house and I'll give you a little something something.


----------



## elapid68 (Oct 24, 2006)

If everyone updated their public profile we wouldn't have to see this thread popping up every couple of months.


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

Well I havent been around for a couple of months to see such threads.


----------



## jeramie85 (Oct 24, 2006)

ahhh

so this is now a dating site :lol:


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

Only because you piqued my interest so much.


----------



## elapid68 (Oct 24, 2006)

Horsy said:


> Well I havent been around for a couple of months to see such threads.



If you look at the top of the page you will find a button called "Search". Yes it does have a funtion and yes it works. It absolutely amazing what you can find using it


----------



## jeramie85 (Oct 24, 2006)

ooo its a worry i excited you

i havnt heard someone use that word for some time now


----------



## jeramie85 (Oct 24, 2006)

elapid68 said:


> If you look at the top of the page you will find a button called "Search". Yes it does have a funtion and yes it works. It absolutely amazing what you can find using it


 

ive had problems with that when trying to find some things in particular


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

I don't see much point when I can just make my own board. What;s done is done anyway.

Haha yes. I'm Thersaurus girl.


----------



## da_donkey (Oct 24, 2006)

Here is one of Horsy with here make up on, from back when we were dating.


----------



## bredli84 (Oct 24, 2006)

oooohhhh baby! :shock:


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

Yeah. YOu can see why I hate taking photos of myself without makeup on. I look so bad without it. When you go from being that damn sexy to being crap, it hurts


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

You have to admit that I have awesome boobs.


----------



## jeramie85 (Oct 24, 2006)

haha you know thats a far from the truth


----------



## jeramie85 (Oct 24, 2006)

Horsy said:


> You have to admit that I have awesome boobs.


 
not going there


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

What? That I'm so sexy in that pic or that my boobs are nice?


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 24, 2006)

why yes......yes she does!!!


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

> not going there



I was talking about the girl in that pic. Lol. I think you're getting mixed up.


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Oct 24, 2006)

Ohhh cakes & pies, cakes & pies lol


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 24, 2006)

no u wern't hun


----------



## bredli84 (Oct 24, 2006)

funny how in 44 posts there are only 2 legit pics. cant say im surprised


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

> [Ohhh cakes & pies, cakes & pies lol/QUOTE]
> 
> Food is like a drug to me. I get pretty damn high off it as the pic clearly shows.


----------



## jeramie85 (Oct 24, 2006)

bredli84 said:


> funny how in 44 posts there are only 2 legit pics. cant say im surprised


 

it happens everytime


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

> funny how in 44 posts there are only 2 legit pics. cant say im surprised



Because people are chicken ****s 
I guess they don't want them to wake up with my face peeking into their window.


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 24, 2006)

So when are you taking me out to dinner Horsy?


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

Tomorrow night. We'll have...KFC.

OH YOU TEASE ME BUDDHA. Take it off.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 24, 2006)

You'll have to excuse me, I'm not wearing my make up either


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 24, 2006)

*hey im not chicken!*

for horsy and the rest of you!


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

You don't need makeup Lucas. You're sexy au naturel


----------



## Lucas (Oct 24, 2006)

you'll make me blush


----------



## Lucas (Oct 24, 2006)

with make up


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

HAHAHA. Yay for sleepovers  I just uploaded the weekend pics. Thought this was funny because Rach's face is on my boob. We had just woken up though.


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 24, 2006)

Horsy said:


> Tomorrow night. We'll have...KFC.



In that case i'll dress nice.


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

You make me...I don't know. [insert witty comment here]


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Oct 24, 2006)

The other 1/2 of J&C





We fell from the ugly tree & hit every branch on the way down too!


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 24, 2006)

nice puppies


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

Yeah KFC is damn nice. Actually. Lone Star.
Now that's the best place to go.


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

> Deffinately not posting my real pic now.
> I fell from the ugly tree & hit every single branch on the way down



We sympathise but you have to post anyway.


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 24, 2006)

damn right......those ribs......mmm yumm


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

Omg The Suspense Jc


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 24, 2006)

Lone Star.. do they serve alcohol? Are you planning on getting me drunk and taking advantage of me? 

Because if you're not, then i'm not going...


----------



## Lucas (Oct 24, 2006)

hey JandC, can I get a Kangawallafox yet? I've got a hippobuffalump I want to try and breed with it/


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

> Lone Star.. do they serve alcohol? Are you planning on getting me drunk and taking advantage of me?



Naturally.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 24, 2006)

You wouldn't be a skater would you Buddha?


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

JC, use photobucket.


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 24, 2006)

Im Sorry!!!!!


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

Keith, give it a rest. I warned you numerous times and you kept doing it. I'm not interested in talking to you and stop getting Dark Angel to try and convince me otherwise. The more you bug me the more annoyed I'll get.


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

OMG YOU'RE SO SEXY BUDDHA. Come to lone Star with us.


----------



## jeramie85 (Oct 24, 2006)

just think jc every branch just added extra character


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

Ahh I'm fretting about this damn pet shop guy.
-kills self-


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 24, 2006)

please can i just appologise


----------



## bredli84 (Oct 24, 2006)

did i miss somthing?


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 24, 2006)

no im just an idiot
-dont worry-


----------



## jeramie85 (Oct 24, 2006)

i think a few of us did bredli


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

He added me on msn and tried to make me flash on cam, asked if I wanted to see nude pics of him and was asking what things I had done with a guy. Even though I told him I was not comfortable telling him he still persisted and called me an ignorant **** when I ignored him


----------



## Lucas (Oct 24, 2006)

I think so, but I think we need to be filled in. I'll get the the popcorn and stubbies


----------



## bredli84 (Oct 24, 2006)

Lucas, you always see to the heart of the matter. popcorn and stubbies in, uni assignment out.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 24, 2006)

there is always room for a drink.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 24, 2006)

grab me some to lucas, this could be a long night. 

(settles back to whatch the s..t hit the fan).

oh and grab another bottle of bundy while your there to mate, cheers.


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

Board is dying 
No fair.


----------



## rumfreak (Oct 24, 2006)

not the best looking without makeup either


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh I already told him off on msn. That;s why he's so desperate to apologize.
I'm too much woman for him to handle


----------



## Lucas (Oct 24, 2006)

op or up TrueBlue? I'm thinking Extra dry with lemon. Its a taste of mexico in Australia


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Oct 24, 2006)

Shouldn't have mentioned refusing to flash on cam, just broke 1/2 the forums hearts lol


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 24, 2006)

Well Let Me Appologise.......nothing Even Happened


----------



## Lucas (Oct 24, 2006)

JandC_Reptiles said:


> Shouldn't have mentioned refusing to flash on cam, just broke 1/2 the forums hearts lol



Hahahahahahaha


----------



## jessop (Oct 24, 2006)

stubbies are rollin... i'm here


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

> Shouldn't have mentioned refusing to flash on cam, just broke 1/2 the forums hearts lol



Oh I'm sorry. For you JC, I'd do anything  Your nose arouses me and I can't help but want to see the plumber crack.


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

> yeah got a lovely PM from him just then...settle pettle..you could get your self into striff...and yeah kind of learn to respect young females on this site...IMO



Oh what did it say?


----------



## jeramie85 (Oct 24, 2006)

go the bundy TB


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 24, 2006)

nah, just old original bundy, the op just doesnt taste the same.

Wheres mrbredli, he should be here to defend his internet dates valour.


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

Well it's not exactly hard to screenshot the convos. My computer automatically saves every msn convo. Luckily the mother doesn't know.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 24, 2006)

I think the line needed here is.............................. Keep it your pants. A cold stubbie ought to take the shine off it


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

I can defend myself.


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm here, i was just getting my suit ready for tomorrow night.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 24, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> nah, just old original bundy, the op just doesnt taste the same.
> 
> Wheres mrbredli, he should be here to defend his internet dates valour.



good point, where is he?

I'm not really one for rum but dark and stormy's go alright


----------



## Lucas (Oct 24, 2006)

Ironing out your birthday suit hey???


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 24, 2006)

im sure you can, but mrbrebli is always a knight in shinning armour to pretty young ladys with very nice boobs.


----------



## jeramie85 (Oct 24, 2006)

haha


i love this picture threads that end up way off topic


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

Aww you're no fun Buddha. What exactly did you say to make him pm you?


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 24, 2006)

It's true, i'm God's gift to women..


----------



## Lucas (Oct 24, 2006)

MrBredli said:


> It's true, i'm God's gift to women..



Its good that you know your place


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

> im sure you can, but mrbrebli is always a knight in shinning armour to pretty young ladys with very nice boobs



I guess I should take that as some sort of compliment.
Unfortunately for him, I'm infatuated with the guy who serves me at my local pet shop. I want to give him ym number on the weekend but fear for rejection. I've never asked a guy out before, they've all asked me. AHHH. Kill me now. I'm so nervous.


----------



## ashman07 (Oct 24, 2006)

heres my serious pic lol.


----------



## bredli84 (Oct 24, 2006)

Buddha, that would do it


----------



## zulu (Oct 24, 2006)

Horsy said:


> He added me on msn and tried to make me flash on cam, asked if I wanted to see nude pics of him and was asking what things I had done with a guy. Even though I told him I was not comfortable telling him he still persisted and called me an ignorant **** when I ignored him


You tell them you wont be rode like a reindeer cause your a pretend horsey not a reall one,man ile hide the dam computer when my daughter gets older SHEESH.


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

> OMG...she's old 16....lol



I sure am 16. I'm sorry if you all take my little jokes to heart.
What bugged me the most was that a 21 yo was asking a 16yo all about her sex life. I don't have one  Choose not to.


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 24, 2006)

Horsy said:


> I guess I should take that as some sort of compliment.
> Unfortunately for him, I'm infatuated with the guy who serves me at my local pet shop. I want to give him ym number on the weekend but fear for rejection. I've never asked a guy out before, they've all asked me. AHHH. Kill me now. I'm so nervous.



You can give me your number, i'll pass it on to him. Be warned though, i'm pretty sure he is gay..


----------



## Lucas (Oct 24, 2006)

just get a web cam. You've already seen how affective they are.


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

Yeah. He's a bit daft. Begs for me to accept his apology then turns around with the "nice puppies" remark. Moron.


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

> You can give me your number, i'll pass it on to him. Be warned though, i'm pretty sure he is gay..



Why the hell does everyone keep saying that. No one has met him  This just makes me more nervous. Though..I'd rather be rejected by a gay guy than a straight guy. But I'd rather he asked for my number himself and become my loverrr


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 24, 2006)

I Was Just Trying To Get A Bite, And I Did...


----------



## da_donkey (Oct 24, 2006)

Mr Bred i think your right about the guy from the pet shop, i took this pic of him on the weekend.


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

Got a bite? You must be joking.


----------



## bredli84 (Oct 24, 2006)

MrBredli is metrosexual so he prob knows. sorry horsy


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 24, 2006)

And Again


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

DONKEY. I'm going to kill you all. It's not funny. I'm seriously stressed out here. He's probably got a girlfriend anyway, regardless of the so called "signs"


----------



## da_donkey (Oct 24, 2006)

Horsy said:


> DONKEY. I'm going to kill you all. It's not funny. I'm seriously stressed out here. He's probably got a girlfriend anyway, regardless of the so called "signs"




Im sorry Horsy, i guess he is kind of cute in a creepy kind of way.


(Disclaimer : In saying a guy is "kind of cute" i do so in the most hetro way possible).


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 24, 2006)

dont be a woose and just ask him, if he says no, mr bredli will help you pick up the peices, i would but im to old.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 24, 2006)

REad betwwen the signs Horsy, he has a male lover, not a Girlfriend


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 24, 2006)

Horsy, if you like him ask him out, the only way he'll say no is if he is gay, which as much as it pains me to say, he probably isn't...


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

I know. But my friend is coming with me and I'm afraid he'll think she's more attractive than me and like her instead. Plus she likes to be the center of attention.

Mr Bredli is probably too old aswell.


----------



## RodSydAus (Oct 24, 2006)

Horsy said:


> Unfortunately for him, I'm infatuated with the guy who serves me at my local pet shop. I want to give him ym number on the weekend but fear for rejection. I've never asked a guy out before, they've all asked me. AHHH. Kill me now. I'm so nervous.



Horsy you must realise you are quite an attractive young lady. The only sensible reason this guy is going to reject you is if he is already in a relationship. In which case it is no reflection on what he thinks about you, so go for it, better to chase the one you want then take whatever is offered.

good luck


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

> Horsy, if you like him ask him out, the only way he'll say no is if he is gay, which as much as it pains me to say, he probably isn't...



There ar eplenty of reasons he'll say no. Especially since he's so damn gorgeous and could get a supermodel for a girlfriend. Bah. Shut it Jess. Just do it.


----------



## da_donkey (Oct 24, 2006)

Post a pic of your friend and i"ll tell you if shes hotter or not


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Oct 24, 2006)

He might be a giggalo?
I seen 1 of these pet shop/aquarium cleaning dudes selling their man-gina on a documentry once. I would be very hessitant in approaching him unless you have $10 which was his going rate on the show.

PS, you could always fake having an artificial limb.


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

I love you guys. I'll do it. I'M SORRY MR BREDLI  If he says no, my mates want to take me up to the Gold Coast overnight to meet some guys. You can come  Hahaha.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 24, 2006)

If you both go and ask him he might expect a little more.............................


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

I seen 1 of these pet shop/aquarium cleaning dudes selling their man-gina on a documentry once. I would be very hessitant in approaching him unless you have $10 which was his going rate on the show.

//


Hahaha. You make me laugh.


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 24, 2006)

Horsy said:


> I love you guys. I'll do it. I'M SORRY MR BREDLI  If he says no, my mates want to take me up to the Gold Coast overnight to meet some guys. You can come  Hahaha.



Deal!


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

Well I wont give him a little more. I'll kick him to the curb until I'm ready.

Okay this is Julia. I've raided her photobucket account but havent found many good pics.






That's her when she was 13. She used to model.





That's her now, on the far right. The best pic I can find though it doesn't flatter her.


----------



## alumba (Oct 24, 2006)

who could refuse you horsy even if they are gay


----------



## Lucas (Oct 24, 2006)

way too much fur for my taste


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 24, 2006)

Shes A Mole And Look At The Hippies


----------



## bluebear (Oct 24, 2006)

Im the asian guy
thumbs up in a Blackhawk

its abit of cam cream
not make up lol

BB


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 24, 2006)

You're a class act waterdragon.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 24, 2006)

nothing wrong with hippies WD. I think you are burned and a little sore. Maybe run away and take a cold bath. There's a good boy.


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 24, 2006)

Cheers......thanks


----------



## alumba (Oct 24, 2006)

no you are definitely better looking horsy you don’t have much to worry about i dont think


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

Fur?

She's not a mole you *******. She's one of my best friends.


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 24, 2006)

I agree with alumba horsy, you've got nothing to worry about.


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 24, 2006)

Lucas Your A Retired Old Fart To Compared To Me Mate


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Oct 24, 2006)

Cheers....thanks


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

I just find it really hard to talk to guys I like. Actually, scratch that. To him. I was him the other day and my whole stomach just erupted in butterflies and i froze. That's never happened to me before. I've always been so confident and able to say whatever I want no problems. Something about him makes me nervous.


----------



## alumba (Oct 24, 2006)

you have to ask him horsy you dont want to go through life with regrets and thinking what could have been


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 24, 2006)

No Need For Immature Nursery Rhymes Either


----------



## Lucas (Oct 24, 2006)

JandC_Reptiles said:


> Cheers....thanks



Hahahahahahahahahahahaha




WD, I'm not retired, I just have more experience than you. AND I don't like YAPPING PUPPIES


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

No need for capitalizing every word.


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

Hey. I don't yap


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 24, 2006)

yeah your heaps hotter than her horsy, got better boobs too.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 24, 2006)

JandC, it was terrific:lol:


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Oct 24, 2006)

True true, am indeed proud of it myself


----------



## Lucas (Oct 24, 2006)

Not you Horsy, WaterDragon needs to chase his tail elsewhere


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 24, 2006)

i used retired instead of sayin burnt out ya mongrel


----------



## alumba (Oct 24, 2006)

think of him as a mate not a potential love and talk to him like you would one of your other mates and you will see after a while things will just flow. and you already have an advantage over most girls, you have a common interest animals.


----------



## jeramie85 (Oct 24, 2006)

haha Tb next youll be asking for some bikini shots


----------



## junglepython2 (Oct 24, 2006)

How you get in a blackhawk bluebear?


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 24, 2006)

would love to see lucas try and bark over my way


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

> yeah your heaps hotter than her horsy, got better boobs too.



Well I'm hoping he's decent enough to like me for more than my boobs. Which he seems to be.


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

> and you already have an advantage over most girls, you have a common interest animals.



Yes. I think he'll be happy with the fact that he loves Birdeating Spiders and I've always wanted to own one but mother refuses. Bahaha.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 24, 2006)

waterdragon said:


> would love to see lucas try and bark over my way



No you wouldn't, I might have heart failure.

Give up little fella, you aren't impressing anyone. All you are doing is making yourself look even more foolish.


----------



## cyclamen (Oct 24, 2006)

Here is me and my daughter, taken about 3 months ago.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 24, 2006)

bikinis!!, someone say bikinis??, i love bikinis. especially with hot babes in them.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 24, 2006)

Buddha said:


> i can see another member getting booted soon lol



How long do you think it will take?


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 24, 2006)

yeh well maybe the only way to get out now is to just keep on diggin...


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

> Here is me and my daughter, taken about 3 months ago.



Aw look at you two. So gorgeous.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 24, 2006)

melgalea said:


> Here is me and my daughter, taken about 3 months ago.



That pomeranion looks possessed


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

Everyone hates you Keith. Take the hint and **** off already.


----------



## jeramie85 (Oct 24, 2006)

the dog looks a bit out of it 

but good picture as you all look happy


----------



## cyclamen (Oct 24, 2006)

hahah thanks horsey. and yes my pomeraniion is possesesd. haha


----------



## da_donkey (Oct 24, 2006)

Yes, i think you are more attractive than your friend Horsy.


This thread should have its name changed to " another pretty girl posts a pic of herself and here we go again"


It happens everytime, and the funniest thing is its allways the same guys


----------



## martin (Oct 24, 2006)

jeramie what kind of snake is that ,is he a bit of a goer also


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 24, 2006)

thanks too you....hun


----------



## bluebear (Oct 24, 2006)

junglepython2 said:


> How you get in a blackhawk bluebear?



just work related
been in the army a few years now
you bound to get a trip overseas
rides on tanks and choppers etcc...

i think i shouldnt have posted my pic lol
the topic change somehow to love
hehe

bb


----------



## cyclamen (Oct 24, 2006)

not many people hav posted pics.


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 24, 2006)

who cares now.......its war!!!


----------



## NRE-808 (Oct 24, 2006)

perfect  i was going to post these in a new thread but to save annoying people with that, this was created  yay for everyone!!!
This week there is a reptile show in town run by *Cool Companions* and they give a little talk about some lizzards (bluey, shingle) and some pythons (black head and childrens) and at the end you can get your photo taken with either the black head or a fresh water croc... Because i am freidns with some one of the people helping, i got to have my photo taken with a jungle and the black head and a 4 meter Olive on thursday night wich i will post here somewhere when i get it on the computer.
ANYHOO

here i am with some gorgeous snakes


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 24, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> bikinis!!, someone say bikinis??, i love bikinis. especially with hot babes in them.



Here's some we prepared earlier (that never got deleted amazingly). 

http://www.aussiepythons.com/showthread.php?t=41116&page=2


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Oct 24, 2006)

melgalea said:


> not many people hav posted pics.


Thats because we don't want Keith stalking us


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 24, 2006)

wow....omg...................lol


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

> This thread should have its name changed to " another pretty girl posts a pic of herself and here we go again"



You flatter me too much. My ego will explode.


----------



## bredli84 (Oct 24, 2006)

wow, just had dinner and it took me 45mins to catch up on this thread. going quick


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

NRE is a hunky snake man. < 3


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 24, 2006)

or your juices will


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 24, 2006)

waterdragon said:


> who cares now.......its war!!!



Now, now waterdragon.. everybody knows you don't ask a girl to flash until you've chatted on msn at least 3 times!


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 24, 2006)

yawn


----------



## Lucas (Oct 24, 2006)

They are lovely aren't they MrBredli.

Keith, there is one for you in Purple


----------



## cyclamen (Oct 24, 2006)

here is me at australia zoo a few months ago.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 24, 2006)

got any bikini pics horsy. ?

( sorry couldnt helpmyself as someone bought up bikinis).


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 24, 2006)

oh really............ok mrmaggot


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Oct 24, 2006)

Keith do not PM me again!


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

got any bikini pics horsy. ?

//

Yes.


----------



## alumba (Oct 24, 2006)

hear you go horsy and no i dont smoke dope:lol:


----------



## da_donkey (Oct 24, 2006)

Here is one of me tonight playing with one of my babies. (camera phone sorry)


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 24, 2006)

i dont take anything under 7inches sorry J.and.C


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

Aww that python is adorable alumba  Give it to meeee.


----------



## bredli84 (Oct 24, 2006)

melgalea, i dont think youre going to get this thread back on track singlehanded


----------



## Lucas (Oct 24, 2006)

Watch your language WD. You'll be given the royal boot......hold up, keep it coming little lady


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Oct 24, 2006)

MODS: I would like all my posts deleted from this thread. I do NOT want any association with this goose & do not appreciate him PMming me with foul language & homosexual remarks.


----------



## cyclamen (Oct 24, 2006)

thanks bredli84 but i am running out of pics of myself. i hate photos so have none.


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

Yuck this medicine is gross  I have to take antibiotics coz my leg is infected and it's disgusting. I wanna barf.


----------



## alumba (Oct 24, 2006)

dont think the my old boss would like that


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 24, 2006)

looks like youve lost some weight horsy.?

w/d, just stirring and having a bit of fun, not being uncouth and a numnuts like yourself. pull your head in.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 24, 2006)

What ya playing with there Donkey?


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

> looks like youve lost some weight horsy.?




Yeah. I grew about 10 years younger aswell.


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 24, 2006)

ok hillbillies


----------



## NRE-808 (Oct 24, 2006)

*Horsy* 

thanks for that and might i just say that the picture of you in your Bikini catches a side of you that i dont think many have seen  Good Work LOL


----------



## bredli84 (Oct 24, 2006)

this pic has some of me in it. one of the best pics of me


----------



## da_donkey (Oct 24, 2006)

Somthing very pretty


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 24, 2006)

u fat ugly mofo


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

> thanks for that and might i just say that the picture of you in your Bikini catches a side of you that i dont think many have seen Good Work LOL



I know. Pretty sexy yeah.


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 24, 2006)

Where was that pic taken alumba?


----------



## alumba (Oct 24, 2006)

Yes, WD the dragon is coming out you better splash some water on your r face and calm down a bit:lol:


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 24, 2006)

my house


----------



## andyh (Oct 24, 2006)

heres me


----------



## alumba (Oct 24, 2006)

i think you know Mr Bredli


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 24, 2006)

make me u chuck


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

Guys what ius the best way to take antibiotics? I tried putting it on jam toast but its ****ing disgusting. I cant eat it. ANd I cant swallow it raw. I'm about to throw up.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 24, 2006)

Clean fingernails there Bredli84


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh a Croc  How awesome.


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 24, 2006)

is everyone ugly on here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucas (Oct 24, 2006)

WaterDragon, when will you give up and stop acting the fool.


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

You're the worst by far Keith. You look like Ashley from BB. ****ing turkeyslapper. He was gross and therefore, so are you. -shudders-


----------



## alumba (Oct 24, 2006)

you could try suppositories LOL


----------



## da_donkey (Oct 24, 2006)

waterdragon said:


> is everyone ugly on here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You posted a pic on here:lol:


----------



## alumba (Oct 24, 2006)

haven’t seen your pic yet WD or have i but couldn’t recognize what the pic was LOL


----------



## cyclamen (Oct 24, 2006)

i dont think i am ugly


----------



## Lucas (Oct 24, 2006)

Horsy, If you ignore him then maybe he'll go away. I just think its fun stiring him.


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

God if this is how guys get when I reject them, I hope I never get asked out again. Except by Kevon. he can ask me anything < 3


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 24, 2006)

maybe not but you ain't attractive either


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

Haha. Call me unattractive all you want. I atleast have friends. Everyone on here hates you.


----------



## bredli84 (Oct 24, 2006)

Lucas said:


> Clean fingernails there Bredli84



i thought they were clean? 
oh well, was working hard on the folks farm.


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 24, 2006)

lol


----------



## Lucas (Oct 24, 2006)

WaterDragons just trying to make plesant conversation Melgalea


----------



## cyclamen (Oct 24, 2006)

was that directed at me Waterdragon


----------



## da_donkey (Oct 24, 2006)

melgalea said:


> i dont think i am ugly




Your not ugly Melgalea, WD is just being a knob head.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 24, 2006)

WaterDragon, stop PM'ing me!!!


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 24, 2006)

not you horsy your hot and you know it.........its all the others that must have got dropped on their heads


----------



## cyclamen (Oct 24, 2006)

here i was thinking WD was a nice guy......hmmmm!!!!


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Oct 24, 2006)

Buddha said:


> oh he's PMing you too ay....silly fool....



Yep with homosexual remarks & alot of foul language.
Don't know what his problem is, I am guessing the fact Simon caught him out with his EWD enclosure + Horsey rejecting him etc. But I doubt he will be with us much longer


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 24, 2006)

alumba said:


> i think you know Mr Bredli



Haha.. blind in one eye, can't see out the other!


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 24, 2006)

who's gonna stop me
mwah ah ha ha ha


----------



## andyh (Oct 24, 2006)

not seeing many pics here!!!!


----------



## alumba (Oct 24, 2006)

yes melgalea he is just jealous he wishes he was female


----------



## cyclamen (Oct 24, 2006)

how old are you waterdragon ................ 12....13 ?????


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

Mr Bredli is my loverrr


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 24, 2006)

haven't you guys heard of just making another account..........pfft


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 24, 2006)

17 actually


----------



## cyclamen (Oct 24, 2006)

well u are certainly acting like a 12 year old tonight arnt you.


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 24, 2006)

only because ive been force to act like 1


----------



## alumba (Oct 24, 2006)

MrBredli said:


> Haha.. blind in one eye, can't see out the other!


 
HAHAHA. you read pretty well mr bredli.

ultimate reptile supplies
good bunch of people over there


----------



## Lucas (Oct 24, 2006)

I think its his bed time. He'll be cranky at pre school tomorrow if he doesn't get his nap.


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

Keith, you told me you were 21. Haha you're so full of ****.

Where was the board that he got caught out on?


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 24, 2006)

Horsy said:


> Mr Bredli is my loverrr



Woohoo!


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Oct 24, 2006)

Horsy said:


> Keith, you told me you were 21. Haha you're so full of ****.
> 
> Where was the board that he got caught out on?



Its been deleted, I bet he asked for it to be because it incriminated him lol


----------



## cyclamen (Oct 24, 2006)

who is keith, is keith waterdragon


----------



## alumba (Oct 24, 2006)

waterdragon said:


> haven't you guys heard of just making another account..........pfft


 

your personality is to visible WD pick you out in a couple of threads


----------



## bluebear (Oct 24, 2006)

andyh said:


> not seeing many pics here!!!!



lol i was thinking the same
i think its turn into a chat up site lol

any chance we can let the topic be?
there are ppl that posted there pics but no one seems to appreciate them

like the mother and her kid
and the ladie with the kangaroo lol
guys with there snakes etc...

bb


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

> Its been deleted, I bet he asked for it to be because it incriminated him lol



What happened? I want details


----------



## alumba (Oct 24, 2006)

fill us in on the cage things guys


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

> any chance we can let the topic be?
> there are ppl that posted there pics but no one seems to appreciate them
> 
> like the mother and her kid
> ...



I've commented on every single pic thank you, as have alot of people here.


----------



## cyclamen (Oct 24, 2006)

i am the mother with her kid and the ladie with the kangaroo BLUE BEAR. LOL


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 24, 2006)

i think so too


----------



## bluebear (Oct 24, 2006)

melgalea said:


> i am the mother with her kid and the ladie with the kangaroo BLUE BEAR. LOL



lol sorry about that
i just click on pic and move on
this topic seems to be moving quickly
so i didnt catch the names

anyway nice pics

bb


----------



## junglepython2 (Oct 24, 2006)

His profile says 21 aswell lol


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

Noo you tell me Buddha. I told you all what he said to me that made me hate him so much when you all asked. DONT BE HYPOCRITES


----------



## alumba (Oct 24, 2006)

lol


----------



## nathanbrisvegas (Oct 24, 2006)

lol people why so much hostility  i can understand both sides here  lol this is a terrible thread this is a mods worse nightmare lol 45 year olds hitting on 16 year old lol 

everyone needs to make peace and ug soem trees geez


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 24, 2006)

stuff the pics....lets have more fun


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

I hug trees on a daily basis. Is there something wrong with this? I'd like to get your insight on this.


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 24, 2006)

nathan nice call....


----------



## nathanbrisvegas (Oct 24, 2006)

no nothing wrong with this at all  i was recommending it to people who are becoming quit hostile lol it will help them relax  the need to love trees  lol this thread is crack up u people are funny


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

> lol this thread is crack up u people are funny



We do try.
But lucas and JC take the cake.


----------



## alumba (Oct 24, 2006)

ha


----------



## nathanbrisvegas (Oct 24, 2006)

lol there there horsy we all love ya and there there wd i dont know ya o i cant judge ya


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 24, 2006)

i agreed with nathan about the 45yr old perv


----------



## jeramie85 (Oct 24, 2006)

"haven't you guys heard of just making another account..........pfft"
have you heard of blocking your ip address??

sheesh
i go have tea come back and there is like an extra 5 pages


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 24, 2006)

huh ?, if your refering to me nathanbrisvegus, i have not hit on anyone!!, dont you ever joke around in life?, you sound like a prude.


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

> i agreed with nathan about the 45yr old perv



I'd rather a 45yo joking around than a 21 yo pathelogical liar hitting on me and saying the **** you said to me than go and bash everyone when they stick up for me. Well attempt to bash anyway. You truely are horrible at it.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 24, 2006)

Thank you horsy. I do so try to bring a smlie to others lives.............to touch all those whom I meet


----------



## da_donkey (Oct 24, 2006)

This is a crack up, are the mods asleep or what?


----------



## Lucas (Oct 24, 2006)

nah, just having a laught too. After all, they are human too


----------



## jeramie85 (Oct 24, 2006)

TB dont worry we all know your joking around 
o and sorry for bringing up bikinis


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

I wish I had Kevon's email or phone number. Sigh. Anyone know a Kevon who comes on here and lives in Brisbane by any chance? hahaha. He loves reptiles at least.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 24, 2006)

w/d, your just a silly little wanna be, that never will be.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 24, 2006)

Keep on bringing them up jeramie


----------



## nathanbrisvegas (Oct 24, 2006)

lol tb not you  i was havin a joke around  see if i can join in on some fun


----------



## Lucas (Oct 24, 2006)

Horsy said:


> I wish I had Kevon's email or phone number. Sigh. Anyone know a Kevon who comes on here and lives in Brisbane by any chance? hahaha. He loves reptiles at least.



He posts as MrBredli Horsy


----------



## jeramie85 (Oct 24, 2006)

o yeah

someone asked what was treating me like a pin cushion

well its my lil jungle female


----------



## nathanbrisvegas (Oct 24, 2006)

i live in brisbane 
but i dont knwo kevon


----------



## OdessaStud (Oct 24, 2006)

Horsy said:


> I know. But my friend is coming with me and I'm afraid he'll think she's more attractive than me and like her instead. Plus she likes to be the center of attention.
> 
> Its taken me nearly an hour to read all of this and I think your friend is not the only one that likes to be the centre of attention.
> You should be happy now everyone has told you how pretty you are and you led people to believe you are alot older,Sweetheart you are a baby and If your mother saw what youve been writing id hope she would be as disgusted with your behaviour as I would be if my daughter did the same thing.
> ...


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

> He posts as MrBredli Horsy



Haha i wish. Just so he knows I'm infatuated with him.
Someone go to Pet Country on Kingston Road, Brisbane and casually mention how awesome I am. Hahaha.


----------



## jeramie85 (Oct 24, 2006)

Lucas said:


> Keep on bringing them up jeramie


 

just dropping quiet hints through these posts :lol:


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

> You should be happy now everyone has told you how pretty you are and you led people to believe you are alot older



Haha. How did I mislead them? I openly admitted I was 16. I never said I was older. If they mistook me for older than that's their problem. I don't really see how it concerns you anyway. Besides I didn't choose to be the center of attention on this thread. I wanted everyone to post their pics and everyone talk and meet but Keith pver there decided to cause some drama with me. Therefore, **** happened. Deal.


----------



## waterdragon (Oct 24, 2006)

Odessastud you should win the nobel prize for intervention............lol


----------



## nathanbrisvegas (Oct 24, 2006)

oh i go there to get my crickets coz they use rob porters and they dont use pisces (i hate pisces) i love that place  who u like from there ? i kno alot of the staff there


----------



## Lucas (Oct 24, 2006)

and out come the claws. Time for more beer


----------



## da_donkey (Oct 24, 2006)

Horsy said:


> I wish I had Kevon's email or phone number. Sigh. Anyone know a Kevon who comes on here and lives in Brisbane by any chance? hahaha. He loves reptiles at least.




Yes i know him..................................


----------



## Lucas (Oct 24, 2006)

She wants the kid with long hair, big nose and glasses


----------



## Lucas (Oct 24, 2006)

Isn;t that Keith?


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

Haha Donkey. That's my man alright. Gotta love him.


----------



## alumba (Oct 24, 2006)

well this is where i call it a night work tomorrow

night every one and please keep the peace

cheers Matt


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Oct 24, 2006)

Horsy said:


> Haha i wish. Just so he knows I'm infatuated with him.
> Someone go to Pet Country on Kingston Road, Brisbane and casually mention how awesome I am. Hahaha.



Thanks Horsey, you made this guy sound like a real knight in shining armani.
I think I will go ask him out tomorrow for myself hahaha!


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

Ahh I'll be back in like 30 mins - 45 mins.  PM me loverrrss

Scratch that. I took too long. Mother left without me.


----------



## OdessaStud (Oct 24, 2006)

Excuse me little girl this is a public forum and you are the one who is posting all the rubbish about a boy!Grow up and dont be so disrespectfull to people you dont know.

Oh by the way I know the person your talking about and have just spoken to him about you.
Quote Kevin!! i dont want anything to do with trash like that 

How silly do you feel now go to bed little girl or go post your help im in love dribble on one of the teen forums.Im seriously over this thread.


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

> [I think I will go ask him out tomorrow hahaha!/QUOTE]
> 
> Die xD


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 24, 2006)

w/d, ha ha ha, now your just being pathetic to try and cover your obvious embarrassment from rejection, poor little fool.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 24, 2006)

WaterDragon.Stop pming me.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 24, 2006)

JandC_Reptiles said:


> Thanks Horsey, you made this guy sound like a real knight in shining armani.
> I think I will go ask him out tomorrow for myself hahaha!



I hop he doesn't reject you JandC


----------



## da_donkey (Oct 24, 2006)

Found a picture of WD..........................


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Oct 24, 2006)

Keith thank you yet again for another homosexual PM that I will be showing to admin.
At the rate your typing them out I should be expecting a ring from you in the mail 

OOPS no pun intended


----------



## Lucas (Oct 24, 2006)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## alumba (Oct 24, 2006)

no im back this is too good heheheh

Kcheeeeeeeeee that is the sound of beer poping open in my hand


----------



## Lucas (Oct 24, 2006)

JandC_Reptiles said:


> Keith thank you yet again for another homosexual PM that I will be showing to admin.
> At the rate your typing them out I should be expecting a ring from you in the mail



Bugger, I've been deleting them as he's been sending them.

Keif, send more to me. I wanna get you booted.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 24, 2006)

send one this way alumba


----------



## alumba (Oct 24, 2006)

dont you just love chit chat


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 24, 2006)

alumba said:


> no im back this is too good heheheh
> 
> Kcheeeeeeeeee that is the sound of beer poping open in my hand



Haha.. yeah this thread has certainly brightened up my night!


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

Ahh look at all you popular guys. I havent gotten a single pm since Buddha ages ago.


----------



## OdessaStud (Oct 24, 2006)

Who do you think your calling a moron you silly little girl??Youve had a whole 16 years to deal with people sweetheart you know nothing I believe that you have nothing better to do with your time than flirt with the guys on this site and abuse people that dont think your soooo wonderfull.I look forward to hearing from kevin again ill spell it how i please too silly little girl


----------



## alumba (Oct 24, 2006)

at this rate wont be going to work tomorow hell i dont think i will be going to bed LOL


----------



## darkangel (Oct 24, 2006)

waterdragon, i went out of my way to try and help you out so u could say sorry to horsey. why did i bother???
you have done nothing to show you were sorry for any of the comments you made. everything you were saying to me was absolute BS!!!

Foxvanilla says:
can u just ask her if i can just appologise

Foxvanilla says:
i hate fighting

Foxvanilla says:
please

you had your chance and once again stuffed it up big time.
you won't get a second chance. i doubt very much that anybody on this site will want to talk to u again. INCLUDING ME!!!
YOU NEED TO PULL YOUR HEAD IN AND GROW UP!!!
ACT YOUR AGE!!! even half of that would be an improvement.


----------



## bredli84 (Oct 24, 2006)

great pun JandC, 
Would love another beer alumba


----------



## Lucas (Oct 24, 2006)

OdessaStud said:


> Who do you think your calling a moron you silly little girl??Youve had a whole 16 years to deal with people sweetheart you know nothing I believe that you have nothing better to do with your time than flirt with the guys on this site and abuse people that dont think your soooo wonderfull.I look forward to hearing from kevin again ill spell it how i please too silly little girl



hehehehe. This is getting heated. WD, I think you have met your match.


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 24, 2006)

Horsy said:


> Ahh look at all you popular guys. I havent gotten a single pm since Buddha ages ago.



PM sent.


----------



## Horsy (Oct 24, 2006)

There's a differenc ebetween flirting and the obvious joking that I'm doing. If you actually read it properly (do you need glasses?) you'd know that WD thinks I am soo wonderful, so wonderful in fact that we wanted to get into my pants.

If you know Kevon so well, what car does he have?


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Oct 24, 2006)

lol Alumba,
I hired movies for the night (no work tomoz) but I sent the Mr's to bed to watch them lol.
NO KEITH, you trying to sodomize me in PM had nothing to do with me staying haha!


----------

